# TTC almost 4 years...need moral support!



## _InDueTime_

Greetings! This upcoming May will mark four years since my DH and I have been TTC (zero BFPs). All tests have been normal for both of us so far. I'm hoping to have some imaging done soon to test for any structural abnormalities. I'm passionate about remaining as natural as possible with regards to my fertility. I've been working hard on my diet (paleo + doing an elimination diet for food sensitivities); carefully supplementing, including taking maca; working on stress reduction; and praying a lot! I'm a RN who works in the operating room, and I'm currently in school to become a nutritional therapy practitioner. I'm hoping to hear some encouraging stories from you all, and I look forward to sharing my experiences with some ladies who actually understand how infertility affects day to day life!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi _induetime

Welcome to the forums, I'm new here also, whilst I haven't been TTC anywhere near as long as you I know how it feels to just not know, I was diagnosed with PCOS so I kinda know what's affecting my fertility. I am also trying to alter my diet, although last week was a complete right off.
do you temp?

T


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## _InDueTime_

I have temped in the past, and it was all normal. I got tired of doing it, though, so I'm not currently doing it.


----------



## _InDueTime_

Thank you all for welcoming me :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

So do you have normal bbt rises and cm changes as I find it hard to chart anything but bbt because of the horrid PCOS

If you don't mind me asking, what sort of tests have you had done?


----------



## _InDueTime_

Yes, I did have normal bbt rises when I charted, and I do have normal cm. As far as testing so far, I've had blood tests for all the major hormones, and I tested positive for the MTHFR genetic defect, which means I have to take a special form of folic acid and B12 and it also means my body does not detox as quickly as would be optimal. So, I'm working on gently detoxing (lemon water every morning, drinking roasted dandelion root tea, burdock tea, etc.). I'm sorry you are struggling with PCOS. It must be very frustrating.


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! Best of luck TTC. :hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to bnb x


----------

